# Herping Australia during the worst time of year - Part 2



## StephenZozaya (Sep 24, 2010)

This is the second and final installment regarding this particular trip. The majority of the time I spent with Kris during his trans-Australia roadtrip was concentrated in the Top End of the Northern Territory. This is an amazing area of sandstone gorges, massive wetlands, extensive mangroves, dry woodlands and monsoon rainforests. We saw a large diversity of reptiles considering the time of year, however, I did not photograph many of the species that I also often see here in NE Queensland. Because of this, some of the most abundant herps that we encountered (water pythons, keelback snakes, slaty-greys, brown treesnakes, burton's snake-lizards) will not feature here. Nevertheless, you should know that the area is full of them! 

This post will be even more brief on the narrations. I apologise if you were hoping for a big story.


*Katherine Gorge (Nitmiluk) National Park*

These two marbled velvet geckos (_Oedura marmorata_) were found under the same rock. Awesome geckos!
















A northern spotted rock dtella (_Gehyra nana_). This species was extremely abundant in various rocky habitats of the Top End.










This _Amphibolurus gilberti_ wasn't too happy about being woken up.





Northern spiny-tailed gecko (_Strophurus ciliaris ciliaris_). The remainder of our time in the NT yielded several more of the northern form of these gorgeous geckos.










Towards the end of our night in Katherine Gorge I nearly stepped on my very first children's python (_Antaresia childreni_). This was another animal that we would end up finding frequently, although, quite a few were DOR.










This yellow-sided dragon (_Diporiphora magna_) was chilling out in the Edith Falls area of Nitmiluk NP. This was our last herp this particular national park. He was a champion poser.











Umbrawarra Gorge was beautiful, however, we didn't see much other than a few _Amphibolurus sp_ running around. Nevertheless, I would still highly recommend seeing it. 





We camped at Robin Falls, a little area near the town of Adelaide River. While there I took the time to photograph some frogs (which were EXTREMELY abundant).
Bumpy rocket frog (_Litoria inermis_)





Rocket frog (_Litoria nasuta_). Just so you know, they call these rocket frogs for a very good reason.





Wotjulum rocket frog (_Litoria wotjulumensis_)





Copland's rock frog (_Litoria coplandi_)






*Fogg Dam Nature Reserve*

The famous Fogg Dam is a must if you are ever in the area. We found several species of snake while there, although most of them were those few species that I did not photograph (see the intro paragraph). Oh, and if you don't already know, try and keep your distance from the water's edge. There are crocodiles EVERYWHERE.

This young saltwater crocodile (_Crocodylus porosus_) was crossing the road.










Back in the water.





Dahl's aquatic frogs (_Litoria dahli_) are abundant and very cool.





Up until this point all of the _Amphibolurus_ dragons we had been seeing were _A. gilberti_. Finally we started finding something a bit different. Lashtail dragons (_Amphibolurus temporalis_) were numerous in good habitat, including suburban Darwin.





In north-east Queensland the common treesnakes (_Dendrelaphis punctulatus_) are usually black with a yellow belly or occasionally a bluish gray. In the Top End they are a magnificent gold and, in this particular instance, make great photo subjects.
















*Adelaide River Floodplain*

This Marbled frog (_Limnodynastes convexiusculus_) was sheltering beneath a brick near one of the "jumping croc" tour stations.





Northern long-necked turtle (_Chelodina rugosa_).





After checking a spot for water snakes I glimpsed some eye-shine near the road. I thought that it might be a python. Instead I found a freshwater crocodile (_Crocodylus johnstoni_) that seemed quite content to sit uncomfortably close the highway.











*Kakadu National Park*

_Carlia amax_. I saw lots of little _Carlia _species but was unhappy with the photos of nearly all of them. I'm sure all you out there won't mind too much.





The black wallaroo (_Macropus bernardus_) is endemic to the Arnhem escarpment of the Top End and is, perhaps, the second coolest macropod I have seen in the wild, beat only by Lumholtz's tree kangaroo.





One thing the dry season is good for is making it easier to find arafura file snakes (_Acrochordus arafurae_), which was one of my target species. Unfortunately, we missed the mass migration of these snakes from the seasonal creeks and pools to the larger watercourses by a few weeks. In the end we managed to find two. The one below was found in a shrinking pool of water in Kakadu and the other was found while snorkeling later on in the trip. These snakes are unbelievably awesome. 















Northern dtella (_Gehyra australis_).





The rockhole frog (_Litoria mieriana_) is one of Australia's few diurnal frogs.





The Arnhemland dtella (_Gehyra pamela_) is one of 3 gecko species that are endemic to the cliffs and boulders of the Arnhem escarpment.










The terrestrial gecko _Heteronotia planiceps_.





Northern giant cave geckos (_Pseudothecadactylus lindneri_) are a very large and aggressive gecko species endemic to the escarpment. This was another one of my target species and I was absolutely thrilled to find several. 
















They don't care for green ants too much.





A panorama of Gubarra, Mt. Brockman Range, which is an outlier of the Arnhem escarpment. Unfortunately, despite much trying, I was unable to find the third and final Arnhem escarpment endemic gecko, _Oedura gemmata_.





I seem to be handicapped when it comes to capturing _Ctenotus_. So although I saw several species, this Essington's Ctenotus (_Ctenotus essingtonii_) was the only one I managed to photograph.





The monsoon forest walk near Ubirr didn't have much to offer as far as terrestrial herps go. However, we saw several basking saltwater crocodiles (_Crocodylus porosus_).





A crappy photo of a rainbow Pitta (_Pitta iris_), my last Australian pitta species.





Two-lined dragon (_Diporiphora bilineata_)






*Berry Springs Nature Park*

Despite being another very touristy spot, Berry Springs Nature Park was very kind to us. Not photographed is the file snake that we snorkeled around with. 





Northern snapping turtle (_Elseya dentata_).





Northern yellow-faced turtle (_Emydura tanybaraga_).





Kris with a Merten's water monitor (Varanus mertensi). The goanna would let us get fairly close while in the water, but that didn't exactly help me get a better photo.






*Litchfield National Park*

One of my last nights in the Northern Territory was spent in Litchfield National Park, and it could barely have been a better night.

Northern small-eyed snake (_Cryptohpis pallidiceps_). Just one more _Cryptophis_ to go!





This orange-naped snake (_Furina ornata_) was so small that I thought it was a blade of grass on the road.





Unfortunately I didn't notice the dust on the face while photographing it.





Northern carpet python (_Morelia spilota variegata_)





Zigzag velvet gecko (_Oedura rhombifer_)





The highlight of the night was this northern hooded scaly-foot (_Pygopus steelescotti_). This was my very fist scaly-foot and I was pretty thrilled.











That about wraps up the trip. A number of my target species managed to completely evade us (Olive python, _Oedura gemmata, Nephrurus sheai, Varanus glebopalma_), but all things considered it was a right good haul. I apologize for not photographing many of the snakes that I had seen before. They would have contributed a fair amount of additional photos to this post. Most of the species in question have appeared or will appear in other posts of mine.

Until next time!
Stephen


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2010)

Should have sent me a PM i could have taken you to the good side of the East Alligator , still plenty of snakes here if you know where to look.


----------



## StephenZozaya (Sep 24, 2010)

Next time I head that way I'll have to hit you up!


----------



## sweetangel (Sep 24, 2010)

lovely photos! just wondering what gear you use, and your flash situation? do u shoot direct flash, ring flash, multiple flashes?? 
cheers


----------



## StephenZozaya (Sep 24, 2010)

sweetangel said:


> lovely photos! just wondering what gear you use, and your flash situation? do u shoot direct flash, ring flash, multiple flashes??
> cheers


 
At the time that all of those photos were taken my setup was an old Canon 10D. Macro shots were taken with the Canon f/2.8 100mm macro and telephoto shots were taken with the Canon f/4 70-200mm L series lens. I use a camera mounted Canon 430EX II speedlight with a stofen diffuser, although I am now occasionally using an additional off-camera flash as well.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 24, 2010)

Once again a fantastic post! Like I mentioned in part 1, I will be up that way in a few weeks time so hopefully I am just as lucky when it comes to finding herps.


----------



## Min.Min (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing photos  I went to JCU, great uni


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 2, 2010)

Great stuff, Stephen! Good luck finding your final _Cryptophis_. It would be pretty incredible if you ticked off that entire genus.


Stewart


----------



## StephenZozaya (Oct 3, 2010)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> ... It would be pretty incredible...



Intentional pun? 

Cryptophis would be the easiest non-monotypic Australian snake genus to tick off if it weren't for that little pink thing all the way up there.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow i would have been just as exicted to see one of those,lucky you stephen!!!!!!


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 3, 2010)

StephenZozaya said:


> Cryptophis would be the easiest non-monotypic Australian snake genus to tick off if it weren't for that little pink thing all the way up there.


 
_Liasis_ might be the easiest.


Stewart


----------



## StephenZozaya (Oct 4, 2010)

Touche. Antaresia would also probably be easier. Y'know, I retract what I said.


----------



## norwich (Oct 4, 2010)

awsome photos mate thanks for sharing regards micky


----------



## liney (Oct 4, 2010)

very enjoyable to view- thanks for sharing


----------



## Sigourd (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pics Stephen! The pics of the File snake in particular are fantastic.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the Dendrelaphis punctulatus pics, the second in particular looks like it's smiling and posing for the camera, beautiful shots!


----------

